# Post your pictures!



## katie

*Post your pictures!!*

I know some people were having problems with the gallery part of the forum and I thought it would be good to see what the people we are talking to look like!  It might make us seem more human hehe.

I don't have a picture I like right now but I will post one as soon as I find one that isn't too horrible 

Who's first?


----------



## Steff

already done lol


----------



## katie

It's a bit small, but i'll let you get away with it 

Ok. Because I don't think anyone is going to want to start this, I will.

Here is the one that was my avatar:


----------



## katie

and mahooooosive, GAH!


----------



## gerryberry

not sure iv done this right, its good idea tho eh, put a face to the name


----------



## katie

lovely pic gerry  Thanks for joining in too hehe


----------



## gerryberry

thank you(that my wedding pic), and your pics are great too.


----------



## Northerner

Now, this isn't the most *recent* picture of me...


----------



## katie

that is a cool picture northerner 

you should post the one 30 years on from that though...



sorry


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> that is a cool picture northerner
> 
> you should post the one 30 years on from that though...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry



OK, if you insist...


----------



## katie

no fake pictures please northerner


----------



## Einstein

*Hmmm does this work?*

Ok, here goes:

Me (with sunglasses and dark hair) in Corfu a couple of years ago - there are no eyes, so no need to remove the shades 

Then we have Bruce (hearing dog designate) at 6 weeks


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> no fake pictures please northerner



Hey - you posted pictures of yourself in your twenties, can't see why I shouldn't!

OK, not a great picture, but within the last year...


----------



## katie

Northerner, you look at least 10 years younger than you are! All that running must pay off


----------



## Einstein

Northerner,

I'd got the impression you were old, then I realised is 700 plus posts not years


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Northerner, you look at least 10 years younger than you are! All that running must pay off



He he! I'm about 35 in my head!


----------



## Vanessa

After you'r earlier post, Northerner, I feel cheated - no legs!  Einstein - Bruce does not looked best pleased to be having his picture taken - no doubt interupted mischief


----------



## Northerner

Vanessa said:


> After you'r earlier post, Northerner, I feel cheated - no legs!



Vanessa, I have to consider your stress levels, m'dear!


----------



## nicky_too

I had to try and find one. One never tends to take photos of one's self, right? (said the amateur photographer)

This is one someone else took last year.


----------



## Vanessa

Northerner, thank you for your kind consideration.  Some things would just be too much to take after all


----------



## Einstein

Vanessa, its a trait in the line, my partner bred him, he and his big sister (diff litter) both have the same pained looks if most humans interfere with them.

Somehow both worship me and I am the only person in their eyes that is close to being on a par to them - if only they knew!!


----------



## Vanessa

He is a lovely pup though and we all need someone or something who worships us.


----------



## Einstein

You're right Vanessa,

But they are both so mistaken in their opinions I am sure, a flaw in their decision making process... more they see me as a soft touch - Himself is sprawled across the sofa snoring I am sure!


----------



## katie

not enough people have added their pics! Dont be shy people 

And you aren't supposed to remove them afterwards Northerner


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> not enough people have added their pics! Dont be shy people
> 
> And you aren't supposed to remove them afterwards Northerner



I think it's quite tricky to add pictures outside of the Gallery. I could only add mine as an attachment as I don't have them on a website. Problem with that is that you are very limited on the total size of your attachments (did I really just say that?!!!) - that's why I had to remove some of my earlier ones. Even in the gallery it's quite tricky because of size restrictions.


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> I think it's quite tricky to add pictures outside of the Gallery. I could only add mine as an attachment as I don't have them on a website. Problem with that is that you are very limited on the total size of your attachments (did I really just say that?!!!) - that's why I had to remove some of my earlier ones. Even in the gallery it's quite tricky because of size restrictions.



Oh I see.  I add photos to a site called photobucket.com because ive posted pictures of things on forums before.  I guess some people won't even know how to do it!

The Gallery didn't work for me before, maybe my pictures were too big and it wasn't telling me? It would just say that there is an error.

Edit: ok ive just been to the gallery and saw the picture of my cat Toby so it must have worked but was lying to me


----------



## Northerner

Thanks for the tip katie - I'm now signed up with photobucket and have replaced my pictures!


----------



## Freddie99

Right, here's one of me in October last year whilst on my exchange to Nimes. Please excuse the pose!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope this has worked...shout if it hasn't!


----------



## katie

You're welcome Northerner.

Tom, Can't see a pic! did you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Freddie99

I did use that way of doing things Katie! I'll try again sooner or later.


----------



## Freddie99

Right, hopefully this'll work second time around.


----------



## Northerner

Tom Hreben said:


> Right, hopefully this'll work second time around.



No luck Tom - might be because it's Facebook, that normally requires a login.


----------



## katie

yeah I don't think you can use facebook pics, which is a little annoying!


----------



## kincaidston

you should be able to use facebook pics but only if they are in a completely open gallery ie. as northerner said able to see them without logging into facebook


----------



## Freddie99

Is there any other way of doing it?

Tom H


----------



## Northerner

Tom Hreben said:


> Is there any other way of doing it?
> 
> Tom H



You could set up a http://photobucket.com/ account - free and easy to use, just have to ignore all the adverts. They have an option on each image you upload to just copy the


----------



## Freddie99

Thanks Northerner, I'll give it a shot sooner or later.

Tom H


----------



## mikep1979

me a few years ago


----------



## katie

I can't believe I missed someone posting their pic!

It's good to see what you look like Mike 

I guess you are up for the guiness factory meet-up haha


----------



## mikep1979

lol well what ever gave you that idea katie!!!!


----------



## aymes

Ok, let's see if this works... if so, this is me!


----------



## mikep1979

hello aymes ;D nice to see you lol


----------



## katie

I never would have guessed you are a cat aymes. (sorry...)

I really like your hair


----------



## Northerner

Is that your normal work attire aymes? I hope those whiskers aren't tattooed on! Lovely picture, and I also like your hair!


----------



## aymes

lol, just picturing the response if I turned up to work like that, don't think it'd go down too well somehow! No, a one night (Halloween) only thing...!


----------



## katie

lalala *bump* post your pics people


----------



## Munjeeta

Haha... Can't believe I missed this thread. I will see if I can find a photo...


----------



## Munjeeta

Hmmm... Did that work?!

If so it's a pic of me in India in April at a Mosque (hence the rather becoming pink flowery top I was given to cover myself from head to toe with...)


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Hmmm... Did that work?!
> 
> If so it's a pic of me in India in April at a Mosque (hence the rather becoming pink flowery top I was given to cover myself from head to toe with...)



It did indeed work, woo someone else posted a pic! 

I do enjoy the rather fetching pink attire 

It's good to put a face to the name lol


----------



## mikep1979

hello munjeeta


----------



## Einstein

Hello!

Another face to a name. Great to see you!


----------



## Munjeeta

Hehe... It's kinda funny seeing what people look like  But good funny!


----------



## Lorraine




----------



## Lorraine

Sorry its so big lol.


----------



## katie

Munjeeta said:


> Hehe... It's kinda funny seeing what people look like  But good funny!



I only look like that at Christmas btw 

Nice Picture Lorraine


----------



## Einstein

Lorraine said:


> Sorry its so big lol.


 
I presume it's you on the left Lorraine


----------



## Lorraine

Einstein said:


> I presume it's you on the left Lorraine



LMAO! Well the part of it I have left anyway


----------



## Sugarbum

wotcha! this will me then on the left at the work christmas doo a year or 2 ago, trying not to fall off the boat. Not so recent anymore as I have long hair now, Ive also taken the coat hanger out of my mouth......."hello!"


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> wotcha! this will me then on the left at the work christmas doo a year or 2 ago, trying not to fall off the boat. Not so recent anymore as I have long hair now, Ive also taken the coat hanger out of my mouth......."hello!"




Hello! 

Yay I'm glad everyone is adding a picture


----------



## Steff

hey nice to see this thread still going and helloooo all the new piccie faces lol x


----------



## DiabeticDave

Can't the the hang of this picture posting lark.....


----------



## Tezzz

DiabeticDave said:


> Can't the the hang of this picture posting lark.....



What problems are you having Dave?.


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> Here's a picture of me taken at Greenwich last June...."Legs astride the Meridian"...
> 
> View attachment 31[/QUOTE
> 
> woooooooooooooooo hello tez nice to meet you ha x


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> brightontez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of me taken at Greenwich last June...."Legs astride the Meridian"...
> 
> View attachment 31[/QUOTE
> 
> woooooooooooooooo hello tez nice to meet you ha x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> Lets see a bit more of you Steff....
> 
> Don't be shy...
Click to expand...


----------



## DiabeticDave

steff09 said:


> brightontez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of me taken at Greenwich last June...."Legs astride the Meridian"...
> 
> View attachment 31[/QUOTE
> 
> woooooooooooooooo hello tez nice to meet you ha x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess steff hasn't got the hang of it either.....why oh why arn't these computer thingies a bit easier to use!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Caroline

brightontez said:


> Here's a picture of me taken at Greenwich last June...."Legs astride the Meridian"...
> 
> View attachment 31



Last summer my big boy was working at The National Maritime Museum. This summer he is working at The National Gallery.


----------



## Steff

DiabeticDave said:


> steff09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess steff hasn't got the hang of it either.....why oh why arn't these computer thingies a bit easier to use!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the hang of what ? i got my pic as my avatar you can all see what i look like ,hence why i did'nt put piccie in here or id just be copying it
Click to expand...


----------



## Tezzz

steff09 said:


> DiabeticDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> got the hang of what ? i got my pic as my avatar you can all see what i look like ,hence why i did'nt put piccie in here or id just be copying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could see a bit more of me (rather than head with pint in hand) in the Greenwich photo. Just wondered if you had a similar piccy to share.
Click to expand...


----------



## Steff

brightontez said:


> steff09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could see a bit more of me (rather than head with pint in hand) in the Greenwich photo. Just wondered if you had a similar piccy to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahh right well i aint got no more picciesof me, i got pics of my lad when he went to the emirates stadium but none more of me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tezzz

DiabeticDave said:


> steff09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess steff hasn't got the hang of it either.....why oh why arn't these computer thingies a bit easier to use!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I guess the photo you have is too large? Here's a quick cheat... Email a copy to yourself. If you use the windows explorer program, find the file and make a copy of it with a new name. Right click on the new file and there should be an option to email the picture. When you do that there should be an option to resize the image. So let it resize the image to be emailed and send it to yourself. Then check your email and when you have the attachment  save it. You should be able to upload it.
> 
> If you get stuck then PM me and I'll give you my email address and I'll resize it for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiabeticDave

steff09 said:


> DiabeticDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> got the hang of what ? *i got my pic as my avatar *you can all see what i look like ,hence why i did'nt put piccie in here or id just be copying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So have I...
Click to expand...


----------



## DiabeticDave

brightontez said:


> DiabeticDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, I guess the photo you have is too large? Here's a quick cheat... Email a copy to yourself. If you use the windows explorer program, find the file and make a copy of it with a new name. Right click on the new file and there should be an option to email the picture. When you do that there should be an option to resize the image. So let it resize the image to be emailed and send it to yourself. Then check your email and when you have the attachment  save it. You should be able to upload it.
> 
> If you get stuck then PM me and I'll give you my email address and I'll resize it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a resizing program......that's not the problem. I can't even cut and paste photo's onto here.....the forum doesn't like me
Click to expand...


----------



## Northerner

The easiest way to put up pictures is to use something like photobucket - it's free, easy to set up and allows you to resize/edit your pictures. You then just copy the image link code into your post. This also means that you don't have problems with the forum's attachment limits.

http://photobucket.com/

(Thanks to katie for putting me on to it!)


----------



## katie

This is the image code by the way:


----------



## Einstein

katie said:


> This is the image code by the way:


 
Ok, here we go... This is Bruce, not me


----------



## Northerner

Einstein said:


> Ok, here we go... This is Bruce, not me
> 
> ...



Great pictures David! Hi Bruce!


----------



## katie

Nice pics David, Bruce looks fast


----------



## Steff

wow what a dog he looks lightening fast


----------



## Sugarbum

Your dog appears to fly?!!!! Fantastic!


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Your dog appears to fly?!!!! Fantastic!



 yes 2nd piccie i jus noticed


----------



## Einstein

He is fast and is even quicker on open land!

Here's one waiting for me!


----------



## sweetsatin

Hope this works but my pic is also my aviator if this don't work.


----------



## Northerner

sweetsatin said:


> ...Hope this works but my pic is also my aviator if this don't work.



What's in the pan?


----------



## Steff

ooo hello is that porriadge by any chance sweetsatin lol


----------



## sweetsatin

Well spotted Steff lol


----------



## angel30eyes

Einstein said:


> He is fast and is even quicker on open land!
> 
> Here's one waiting for me!



What an amazing picture and gorgeous too


----------



## Steff

sweetsatin said:


> Well spotted Steff lol



anno lightening quick sight me hun lol x


----------



## katie

Yay the pics are flooding in now 

Good to see you sweetsatin


----------



## Einstein

angel30eyes said:


> What an amazing picture and gorgeous too


 
If anyones interested he has his own web site... www.debrucie.co.uk

Not much else on there!


----------



## rossi_mac

wow this is fun, 

I'll have a look through and see if I can find one!

hmmm... I may be some time


----------



## rossi_mac

A short boat trip in Sweden a year or 2 ago (when I was healthy!!)


----------



## Steff

well done that aint to big neither


----------



## rossi_mac

I actually read what it said about file size etc, and managed to do it, which for me on this mac is quite something!


----------



## Steff

lol well congrats x


----------



## katie

hehe well done rossi, good to see you


----------



## bev

http://www.wildlife-pictures-online.com/elephant_lznp-3191.html


Northerner kindly gave permission for me to post a picture of his girlfriend Kate Bush - but i cant seem to get the actual picture on? Just click on the link- its pretty self explanatory!Bev


----------



## katie

haha he has been messing with your posts again 

Bev, you aren't allowed in this thread until you post a picture of yourself


----------



## Einstein

katie said:


> haha he has been messing with your posts again
> 
> Bev, you aren't allowed in this thread until you post a picture of yourself


 
Yes Katie, good point...

Where is YOUR picture BEV???


----------



## bev

Northerner...... Northerner....someone has been messing around with all the links and defacing a picture of your girlfriend........oh it was YOU...........

I think you call that abusing moderators powers? I will be telling admin all about this......whats that you say?...she has better things to do......like giving birth? Ok ...well i will tell....Sofaraway then! What? She doesnt care either? Damn...and blast.......I will find a way of posting a pic of your girlfiriend one day Northerner .....watch this space.........


p.s. Katie, i wouldnt want to shock you all!Bev x


----------



## Einstein

bev said:


> p.s. Katie, i wouldnt want to shock you all!Bev x


 
We're unshockable Bev! Not a valid excuse, especially as you continue to post here


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> ...p.s. Katie, i wouldnt want to shock you all!Bev x



Methinks bev is chicken! Cluckcluckcluck!!!


----------



## bev

Northerner - you really do have issues with what women look like dont you! We are not all animals! oops!Bev


----------



## katie

bev said:


> Northerner - you really do have issues with what women look like dont you! We are not all animals! oops!Bev



come on bev, if you dont look like an animal it cant be that bad


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Me


----------



## katie

Hi salmonpuff, thanks for joining in hehe.  I imagined you to look like your avatar


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

haha I wish. The avatar is unfortunately a CG image of Claire Redfield from Resident Evil


----------



## Einstein

katie said:


> Hi salmonpuff, thanks for joining in hehe. I imagined you to look like your avatar


 
So did I. But I think you look far prettier than the avatar


----------



## insulinaddict09

Yeah me too , I thought you would have dark hair  , woo another blonde lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah me too , I thought you would have dark hair , woo another blonde lol


 

Erm IA... have we got your picture here?


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> Erm IA... have we got your picture here?



Nope , it wont let me post one it keeps saying its too big  grrrr i'll have to do it through photobucket


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Nope , it wont let me post one it keeps saying its too big grrrr i'll have to do it through photobucket


 

??? Eh?? But you're tiny! Petite...


----------



## insulinaddict09

Einstein said:


> ??? Eh?? But you're tiny! Petite...



Ha ha ha thanks David !! im not that small lol


----------



## Einstein

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ha ha ha thanks David !! im not that small lol


Next to me you are 

If it wasn't for your stunning looks some might not notice you


----------



## katie

insulinaddict09 said:


> Nope , it wont let me post one it keeps saying its too big  grrrr i'll have to do it through photobucket



i can always resize a pic for you or upload one for you if you want twin.  what is family for?


----------



## DiabeticDave

The administrator may allow you to use the attachment feature of this forum, which gives you the ability to attach files of certain types to your posts. *This could be an image,* a text document, a zip file etc. There will be a limit to the file size of any attachments you make.

To attach a file to a new post, simply click the [Manage Attachments] button at the bottom of the post composition page, and locate the file that you want to attach from your local hard drive.

After posting, the image attachments may display a thumbnail, depending on the forum settings. To view the contents of the attachment (if it is not already displayed) simply click the filename link that appears next to the attachment icon.


----------



## Einstein

DiabeticDave said:


> The administrator may allow you to use the attachment feature of this forum, which gives you the ability to attach files of certain types to your posts. *This could be an image,* a text document, a zip file etc. There will be a limit to the file size of any attachments you make.
> 
> To attach a file to a new post, simply click the [Manage Attachments] button at the bottom of the post composition page, and locate the file that you want to attach from your local hard drive.
> 
> After posting, the image attachments may display a thumbnail, depending on the forum settings. To view the contents of the attachment (if it is not already displayed) simply click the filename link that appears next to the attachment icon.


 

Blinkin small though isn't it?

Is now a good time to recognise the similarity with your avator


----------



## DiabeticDave

I tried bigger, and it bombed me out.........as to any similarity to my aviator


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Einstein said:


> So did I. But I think you look far prettier than the avatar



*gush* naaaaw I'm nooooot


----------



## Einstein

salmonpuff said:


> *gush* naaaaw I'm nooooot


 
Hey, compliments from me don't come very often, grab 'em while they are there!


----------



## runner

Just caught up with this and took a little while to ffind one.  I seem to have some extra appendages!


----------



## insulinaddict09

runner said:


> Just caught up with this and took a little while to ffind one.  I seem to have some extra appendages!



Hi Runner , you dont look anything like I imagined you would !! I think I need to run more !! you look great


----------



## runner

Thanks AM.  I have to say I naturally picked a photo that I thought was the most flattering (there aren't many!).  It was taken last year at my granduaghter's 1st birthday party, and I'm still trying to shift the extra weight I've put on over the winter sinse then (yes I know its now well and truly summer!)  It was one of those rare occassions I was wearing make-up too! LOL


----------



## Northerner

Nice picture runner - thank you for joining in!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Nice picture runner - thank you for joining in!



what he said


----------



## katie

Here it is Shiv


----------



## shiv

thanks!!

me being felt up by a lemur







in berlin zoo






with my delightful OH on a gondola in Venice!!! (we travelled around europe in may for a few days)


----------



## katie

Shiv... there is a bear behind you 

hehe, cool pics.  It's good to put faces to screen names


----------



## am64

me fishing in appledore


----------



## am64

hahahahah posted the wrong one !!


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> hahahahah posted the wrong one !!



lol, at least it worked this time!   Ive already seen you on facebook, hello again!


----------



## am64

hi sweetie you sound well! no news from your twin ?


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> hi sweetie you sound well! no news from your twin ?



hiya, im not bad thanks.  No news from AM no  I miss her!! No one has heard from her so I hope she is ok


----------



## am64

She said something about moving before she disppeared so shes prob. offline still...god forbid..not seen steff either


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> She said something about moving before she disppeared so shes prob. offline still...god forbid..not seen steff either



Last time I spoke to her she didn't mention moving so it would have been a bit sudden! hopefully she just decided to take a break and will be back.


----------



## katie

To get back on subject, here is me with my other half:






we have shared many a passionate night together (in my dreams).


----------



## am64

bless ... im off to my dreams 2nite catch ya 2morrow xx


----------



## katie

lol. goodnight am xx


----------



## runner

Lovely pictures Shiv - thanks!  But I do think yo should stop monkeying around!

Err, this seems to have got a bit out of context - a few more posts in between.


----------



## Steff

nice to see sum new faces , ty for posting


----------



## Freddie99

About time I did this, I got photo bucket especially!





Me on the left in blue hoodie with my sisters in Wales this July.






Myself at my leavers ball in June this year.






Myself on the far right with blue fleece about to embark upon a doomed Duke Of Edingburghs Award expedition.


----------



## Northerner

Excellent pictures Tom! Hope the birthday went well!


----------



## Freddie99

Northerner said:


> Excellent pictures Tom! Hope the birthday went well!



Excellent as they weren't taken by me! Birthday went well. Got the highest blood I've had for years last night before I went to sleep  - 27 mmol/L but corrected that and woke up with a blood of 6.7 mmol/L


----------



## Freddie99

A more recent one of me, this was on A level results night, out clubbing in Brighton. I'm on the left...


----------



## runner

Great pictures Tom, looks like you had a good time on all occassions!   Love the Avatar by the way!


----------



## Steff

great to see you tom lovely piccies there , hope the birthday celebrations went well


----------



## Freddie99

Thanks Steff, they're good pictures as I wasn't behind the camera! The birthday celebrations went well thank you.

Tom


----------



## Viki

Can we make this sticky? Its a great idea but i completely missed it the first time


----------



## katie

it depends viki, where's your pic? 

Yay Tom, you finally got your pics up!  What a pretty family you are


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> Yay Tom, you finally got your pics up!  What a pretty family you are



Spot the two sides to my family! Mum's and Dads...


----------



## Viki

katie said:


> it depends viki, where's your pic?
> 
> Yay Tom, you finally got your pics up!  What a pretty family you are



I am sneakily posting at work - there is only so much i can get away with 

I promise to try and find a decent one tonight!


----------



## rossi_mac

Okay I did i last time but removed it as used up all my allowance, I have now used photobucket and lets hope this works...
It's the same one as last time so no great shocks! took me a while to choose it so saves choosing again!! If I works I may have a look for some others!!






Oh by the way this is pre diabetes on a boat around sweden way


----------



## Viki

As promised . . . Me!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

me, being all archaeological and measuring up for a section drawing


----------



## Northerner

Nice pictures Viki, Sam and Rossi!


----------



## vince13

This is all beyond my skills - can anyone who is clever please upload my photo from my details page (under vince 13) for me ?  

It was taken on my 60th birthday at an hotel in Sidmouth before the drink started flowing (and pre-Diabetes - so I look happy !).


----------



## tracey w

Hi, can someone please explain how to upload piccies, im so not technical, when i try it just says they are too big and exceed allowance???


----------



## AlisonM

There are two ways: 

The simplest is to hit the reply button and choose 'Go Advanced', then type in any text you want and scroll down the screen to the 'Attach files' option and use the 'browse' option to find your file. I would advise saving your image as a 'GIF' file as these take up less memory.

Alternatively, sign up to a free service such as Photobucket and upload your image there, then right click on the image and choose 'copy image location' from the drop down list. Next, in the in the text box click on the icon <> from the toolbar. You should see something like this [ HTML ][ /HTML ]. Paste your link between the central square brackets and replace the letters 'HTML' with 'img', omitting the spaces, e.g., 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Bob's your uncle.


----------



## tracey w

AlisonM said:


> There are two ways:
> 
> The simplest is to hit the reply button and choose 'Go Advanced', then type in any text you want and scroll down the screen to the 'Attach files' option and use the 'browse' option to find your file. I would advise saving your image as a 'GIF' file as these take up less memory.
> 
> Alternatively, sign up to a free service such as Photobucket and upload your image there, then right click on the image and choose 'copy image location' from the drop down list. Next, in the in the text box click on the icon <> from the toolbar. You should see something like this [ HTML ][ /HTML ]. Paste your link between the central square brackets and replace the letters 'HTML' with 'img', omitting the spaces, e.g.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Bob's your uncle.



thanks for your reply, i have managed to do this now on the pumpers thread and am quite worn out, another nite i will have to get a piccie of me and not my pump  thanks the info really helps


----------



## shiv

tom if you don't mind me asking how old are you? i'm trying to extend my 'circle of friends around my age with t1 diabetes' because i have never known anyone irl my age with t1.


----------



## katie

Really nice pic viki 

Tom, do you mean one of your sisters is a half sister?  I think the sister next to you looks most like you


----------



## rossi_mac

It is good to see everyone (well some!) but Can I request Katie or Viki change their avatar?? They're both black animals with a touch of green on or near them really confusing me!!! (I doesn't take much!)


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> It is good to see everyone (well some!) but Can I request Katie or Viki change their avatar?? They're both black animals with a touch of green on or near them really confusing me!!! (I doesn't take much!)



sorry rossi, but I decided it was better than seeing my face everytime i posted


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> Really nice pic viki
> 
> Tom, do you mean one of your sisters is a half sister?  I think the sister next to you looks most like you



Nah, the blonde one isn't a half sister. You can just see clearly who resembles my mum and dad very clearly. Me and the sis next to me are very like Dad and the blonde sis is very much like Mum.


----------



## Freddie99

shiv said:


> tom if you don't mind me asking how old are you? i'm trying to extend my 'circle of friends around my age with t1 diabetes' because i have never known anyone irl my age with t1.



I've just turned nineteen. Had type one for thirteen years. I've had much the same trouble as you. Bar one person at my school I only met other type ones my age this summer when I did my SADIE course at my local hospital.

Tom


----------



## katie

Tom Hreben said:


> Nah, the blonde one isn't a half sister. You can just see clearly who resembles my mum and dad very clearly. Me and the sis next to me are very like Dad and the blonde sis is very much like Mum.



oooh right, sorry I got confused  yes your blonde sister does look quite different!  My brother's friends always say im like a female version of him - great lol and everyone says I look like my other brother too!


----------



## Viki

rossi_mac said:


> It is good to see everyone (well some!) but Can I request Katie or Viki change their avatar?? They're both black animals with a touch of green on or near them really confusing me!!! (I doesn't take much!)



Ok ill do it, sticking with the green theme though


----------



## Viki

katie said:


> Really nice pic viki



Thanks Katie! Its was a posh ball thing so I got to get all glammed up for once!


----------



## katie

Viki said:


> Ok ill do it, sticking with the green theme though



sorry, didnt mean to make you change yours, i was going to change mine but wanted to look at toby for a bit longer


----------



## shiv

Tom Hreben said:


> I've just turned nineteen. Had type one for thirteen years. I've had much the same trouble as you. Bar one person at my school I only met other type ones my age this summer when I did my SADIE course at my local hospital.
> 
> Tom



what is SADIE?


----------



## Viki

katie said:


> sorry, didnt mean to make you change yours, i was going to change mine but wanted to look at toby for a bit longer



It was due for a change anyway - dont want people thinking im a crazy person dressing my dog up!!


----------



## katie

lol fair enough


----------



## Freddie99

shiv said:


> what is SADIE?



SADIE is the carb counting course that my team runs a couple of times a year.


----------



## Northerner

*bump* More pictures please! Come on all you newbies!


----------



## cazscot

Really sorry if this is thick, but how do you do it.  I am trying to attach my photos but they are all too big a file size


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Really sorry if this is thick, but how do you do it.  I am trying to attach my photos but they are all too big a file size



Hi Carol, it is a pain trying to put pictures in as attachments because of all the restrictions. The best way most people have found is to register with a free service like photobucket. You can then upload your photos to that, then get a link to post here!

http://photobucket.com/


----------



## cazscot

Top photo me at heaviest last Summer before starting weight watchers, bottom photo me last night (54lbs lost so far).


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> Hi Carol, it is a pain trying to put pictures in as attachments because of all the restrictions. The best way most people have found is to register with a free service like photobucket. You can then upload your photos to that, then get a link to post here!
> 
> http://photobucket.com/





Thanks Northerner finally got it sussed


----------



## am64

caz they are amazing WELL DONE !! xxxx


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Thanks Northerner finally got it sussed



Excellent! Wow Carol, what a contrast! You must be enormously proud of your achievement Thank you for posting, it's so much nicer to put a face to a name when you are reading their posts.


----------



## ypauly

This is me looking mean and moody


----------



## cazscot

am64 said:


> caz they are amazing WELL DONE !! xxxx





Northerner said:


> Excellent! Wow Carol, what a contrast! You must be enormously proud of your achievement Thank you for posting, it's so much nicer to put a face to a name when you are reading their posts.




Thanks, it took me a while but I can finally see the change in me!   Now to loose the rest of it...


----------



## katie

Wow, well done carol   You look so much more healthy now


----------



## Northerner

ypauly said:


> This is me looking mean and moody



I wouldn't like to be a German nicking your sunlounger!


----------



## PhilT

I don't have any recent pictures of myself. I always seem to take pictures of other people but never have any of myself anywhere apart from when I was a kid.


----------



## PhilT

Sugarbum said:


> wotcha! this will me then on the left at the work christmas doo a year or 2 ago, trying not to fall off the boat. Not so recent anymore as I have long hair now, Ive also taken the coat hanger out of my mouth......."hello!"


 
Nice pic Lou, where have you been all my life?


----------



## Old Holborn

See my avatar, taken a few days short of 55 years ago


----------



## Old Holborn

ypauly said:


> This is me looking mean and moody


 

Going by all the empty loungers there were no Germans at the Hotel


----------



## am64

no ypauly scared them all off!


----------



## ypauly

am64 said:


> no ypauly scared them all off!



oi I heard that!






lol


----------



## runner

Well done Caz!  Nice to see you and ypauly.


----------



## rachelha

Here are a few of me. 












 The first is from our wedding last May, then on honeymoon near Vancouver and finally a very tired me at the top of Ben Vorlich in September.


----------



## recyclequeen

i have several photos but no idea how to do it  HELP

angie


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Me drinking coffee just before the 30 seconds to mars gig last week






Me in Derby about 2 years ago, when Matt and I spent a weekend there to see my friends band LostAlone. It was awesome


----------



## topcat123

going to ask? how does one upload or is it down load a photo onto the forum?  i know how to switch on and type and thats about it????


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

topcat123 said:


> going to ask? how does one upload or is it down load a photo onto the forum?  i know how to switch on and type and thats about it????



upload your pictures to photobucket (you'll have to sign up but its free and takes seconds) and then you will have some codes underneath, use the one with  in


----------



## topcat123

thanks i will have a go now need to find one


----------



## runner

Hi Rachella, lovely dress, and I love the colour of the tartan too.

Hi Salmon - nice pics!


----------



## MartinX123

I never knew there was a piccies thread... back in a min, just off to rustle up a vague piccy in which I dont look too scary.. (I could just pretend I looked like my avatar but unfortunatly I dont!

Right heres one   or not. grr
I will add one to photobucket later, I have so many online photo accounts you would think they would work, but nooooo, that would be too helpful!


----------



## scotty

here is some pics not 2 years old though need some recent ones

Here is me my aunty and cousin





here is my mum and brothers






here is my little boy lewis





And here is me again on a nite out with bottle of very sugary blue wiked lol before i was diagonsed


----------



## Steff

luvin it scotty looking goooooood , cute little son you there awww.


----------



## scotty

here is charlie my girl budgie


----------



## rachelha

Scotty - love the photo of your little boy


----------



## scotty

Northerner said:


> I wouldn't like to be a German nicking your sunlounger!



lol northener i be seeing plenty of them in 7 weeks, oh no, but hey i am on holiday all inclusive


----------



## am64

great photos scotty x


----------



## jimmysmum

Me and D just last yr when she won a tv competition





my two type 1's with their much loved bears


----------



## runner

Hi Scot and Jimmysmum - lovely pics!


----------



## Steff

Aww jimmysmum what gorgeous pictures so sweet.


----------



## MartinX123

Im trying again!!
This is suitably ambiguous I feel


----------



## rachelha

What a cool photo!


----------



## Steff

Wow thats great star , nice one.x


----------



## MartinX123

And cos Im a generous kinda Gal I thought I would share another one.  Potentially even less detail that the one before!! lol

Taken on Bournemouth beach at sunset in Feb. It was chilly, I had my wooly hat on!


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> And cos Im a generous kinda Gal I thought I would share another one.  Potentially even less detail that the one before!! lol
> 
> Taken on Bournemouth beach at sunset in Feb. It was chilly, I had my wooly hat on!



Love that beach had a swin in it last year , never again haha.


----------



## MartinX123

Steff2010 said:


> Love that beach had a swin in it last year , never again haha.



omg you swam at bournemouth... did you come out with the right number of toes?   I used to swim there all the time. Until I saw a jellyfish. Then I freaked out!! lol


----------



## Steff

Starbanana said:


> omg you swam at bournemouth... did you come out with the right number of toes?   I used to swim there all the time. Until I saw a jellyfish. Then I freaked out!! lol



It was'nt my toes i was afraid of being nipped


----------



## gail1

Heres me can i point put it was a BBW day out and i had been drinking


----------



## runner

Nice one Gail!


----------



## Steff

luvin the kit Gail , great piccy x


----------



## MartinX123

Haha, cool pic Gail!


----------



## Andy HB

Hello everyone. Thought I'd play along!

(Sorry had to remove picture because I'd hit my limit)


----------



## scotty

cool  starbanna, gail and andy


----------



## Sugarbum

These are great! I havent been on this thread in ages and its brill!


----------



## Lauren

me!


----------



## Lauren

*...and on my wedding day June 2009*






check out the t shirt tan


----------



## smile4loubie

Lauren said:


> check out the t shirt tan



I love your dress =)


----------



## Steff

Aww wow Lauren what lovely pictures such a lovely dress as well.


----------



## runner

Hi Andy, Lauren - great pics - you look beautiful Lauren in your dress.


----------



## Andy HB

And just what is wrong with my jumper?! 

(But you're right, Lauren looks great in that dress!).


----------



## MartinX123

Andy HB said:


> And just what is wrong with my jumper?!


Your jumper is great 

Although that dress is STUNNING! Lauren


----------



## runner

Andy HB said:


> And just what is wrong with my jumper?!
> 
> (But you're right, Lauren looks great in that dress!).



Hmmm not sure about the jumper, but like the duck!


----------



## am64

wheres the duck ??


----------



## Andy HB

The duck (my avatar - or should that be aviator?), is a 2,000 year old Roman duck from a Roman mosaic floor in the Das R?misch-Germanische Museum in Cologne.

My jumper is almost as old in style! 

Andy


----------



## MartinX123

Andy HB said:


> ..
> My jumper is almost as old in style!
> 
> Andy



That counts as retro or vintage. Both very sought after styles


----------



## jimmysmum

great pics  x


----------



## MartinX123

Me while on a photoshoot at the weekend, other photographer needed to test the lights while the model got changed so muggins here got to model!  Scuse the hair, it was windy!


----------



## SacredHeart

Nice shot. I like the lighting as well  I'm lusting after getting a DSLR. Pennies are preventing me, sadly


----------



## MartinX123

SacredHeart said:


> Nice shot. I like the lighting as well  I'm lusting after getting a DSLR. Pennies are preventing me, sadly



Problem is once you have one you want all the stuff!!!  Luckily mine was a birthday pressie. I am currently saving my piggie bank money (random change found round the house & before clothes go in washing machine) to get another lens. Then some lighting. Then a tripod. then.. then.. then!!


----------



## SacredHeart

True enough. Having worked with Nikon more, because my housemate is a Nikon-enthusiast, I'd probably be able to borrow lots of stuff from him


----------



## MartinX123

SacredHeart said:


> True enough. Having worked with Nikon more, because my housemate is a Nikon-enthusiast, I'd probably be able to borrow lots of stuff from him



The bloke I shoot stuff with is a Canon user same as me. With too much money luckily so I get borrow loads!!  hehe


----------



## Shelb1uk

*Me*

Hi guys, loving this thread, think have managed to add my pic as an attachment????


----------



## Lauren

Starbanana said:


> Your jumper is great
> 
> Although that dress is STUNNING! Lauren



Thanks, my mum designed it for me!!! We were so lucky with our wedding, loads of stuff was free because my parents work in the wedding industry 

Also I love that picture of you Starbanana! What a great shot!


----------



## SacredHeart

Really? That's so cool! I'm starting up the process of helping my best friend and his fiance plan their civil partnership. It's like talking to a wall sometimes, I swear! He's always said that he needs me to organise anything for him, bless  Not like I've ever done this before though!


----------



## Lauren

Oh gosh planning a wedding is one of the hardest things ever! I was completely clueless as to where to begin - we were lucky we had so much support. When's his big day? Good luck with the preparations


----------



## PhilT

SacredHeart said:


> Nice shot. I like the lighting as well  I'm lusting after getting a DSLR. Pennies are preventing me, sadly


 
I want to get a DSLR too, haven't had a decent camera since I had to sell my Minolta SLR many years ago. 

Like you money has been an obstacle to getting one


----------



## am64

Andy HB said:


> The duck (my avatar - or should that be aviator?), is a 2,000 year old Roman duck from a Roman mosaic floor in the Das R?misch-Germanische Museum in Cologne.
> 
> My jumper is almost as old in style!
> 
> Andy



hahha i was looking at the photo!!!


----------



## runner

Andy HB said:


> The duck (my avatar - or should that be aviator?), is a 2,000 year old Roman duck from a Roman mosaic floor in the Das R?misch-Germanische Museum in Cologne.
> 
> My jumper is almost as old in style!
> 
> Andy



Ha ha - I thought as much!  I've probably got one that outdates it 

Love the piccies Starbanana and Shelby!


----------



## sophieee

not sure this has worked.... ''/


----------



## am64

NIce piccie sophieeee  nice doggy too xx


----------



## Steff

Gorge piccy sophiee lovley dog whats its name


----------



## sophieee

Steff2010 said:


> Gorge piccy sophiee lovley dog whats its name



She's called Tess, took me ages to get that picture, she kept moving


----------



## rachelha

sophieee said:


> She's called Tess, took me ages to get that picture, she kept moving



Great photo


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Great photo



Agreed you did well to get the piccy , very sweet.


----------



## runner

Lovely picture sophie, and lovely dog


----------



## MartinX123

cute dog & great photo of you both


----------



## sofaraway

Had forgotton this thread, it's nice to see some of the new members


----------



## Corrine

*here is one from me....*

taken on holiday...


----------



## Corrine

Corrine said:


> taken on holiday...



oh dear - didnt work - sorry!


----------



## PhilT

Lauren said:


> check out the t shirt tan


 
Love the dress Lauren


----------



## sophieee

You're dress is gorgeous!!


----------



## SacredHeart

Lauren said:


> Oh gosh planning a wedding is one of the hardest things ever! I was completely clueless as to where to begin - we were lucky we had so much support. When's his big day? Good luck with the preparations



lol! That's the point. Bless them, they can't organise their way out of a wet paper bag, to the point where they can't decide when to set the date FOR.  They need someone to MAKE them make decisions. Apparently, that's my honour


----------



## Lauren

SacredHeart said:


> lol! That's the point. Bless them, they can't organise their way out of a wet paper bag, to the point where they can't decide when to set the date FOR.  They need someone to MAKE them make decisions. Apparently, that's my honour



Great! Good job they've got you isn't it?! I suppose you can plan it however you want (kind of) and then enjoy it as much as they do when the day comes...! Maybe suggest to them they have the ceremony in the month in which they first met? That would make it more special  just a suggestion


----------



## SacredHeart

Ooooh, that's a good idea for a starting point! Thanks for the idea


----------



## smile4loubie

I don't know if this will work but if it does this is my wedding dress I've chosen.


----------



## Steff

oooooooooooooooof jealous or what!!!

thats stunning hun my fave colour


----------



## SacredHeart

oooh wow Lou! That's really striking  That'll look fab. Are you going with a purple theme throughout?


----------



## smile4loubie

Yeah the hubby2b is even wearing a purple kilt hehe with purple converse =/ it looks good on him and suits him lol. We've even persuaded his son to wear one lol!


----------



## SacredHeart

Love it!  Purple converse!


----------



## rachelha

Wow - that is stunning.  I love the purple.  Is your htb scottish or does he just like the idea of wearing a kilt?  I was a bit dubious about Theo wearing one at are wedding as I had never seen him in one, but he looked fantastic.


----------



## MartinX123

thats an amazing dress! soooooooo pretty! I love purple, its my fave colour


----------



## smile4loubie

my fams scottish, he has scottish in his fam too but further back =)


----------



## smile4loubie

I thought this might make you giggle =) I do love my twin lol


----------



## rachelha

heehee - I take it she does not use the forum at all?


----------



## smile4loubie

Nopes, I think shes registered just doesnt use it x


----------



## Lauren

Hi Louise I love your dress its gorgeous! So purply  and I love the buttons down the back


----------



## runner

It is beautiful and different - I got married in blue the first time around and rusty red the second!


----------



## shiv

louise your dress is beautiful! i picture my wedding dress (er i'm not getting married, but you know) to be very similar - with a coloured panel down the back of it.


----------



## smile4loubie

Thanks everyone! Im sooo excited!!!


----------



## Freddie99

Thought I'd fling in a few more recent ones of myself...











First one is my typical pose. The second one well, let's just say Bingo has taken on a new meaning and drunks with marker pens make for a great evening! The face doodling was even worse by four in the morning when I washed it off!

Tom


----------



## am64

good to see ya again tom !! HeeHEE


----------



## shiv

my other half and one of our cats. she was leaning up to give him a nuzzle, awwwwwww


----------



## am64

awwww thats so cute shiv xx


----------



## grahams mum

Tom Hreben said:


> Thought I'd fling in a few more recent ones of myself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First one is my typical pose. The second one well, let's just say Bingo has taken on a new meaning and drunks with marker pens make for a great evening! The face doodling was even worse by four in the morning when I washed it off!
> 
> Tom


oh this is what are you really doing at uni!!!


----------



## smile4loubie

My dinner tonight before it was cooked.


----------



## Andy HB

That looks like Edvard Munch's "The Scream"!


----------



## am64

hehheheee i knew id seen it somewhere before !


----------



## Steff

Good spot there Andy.


----------

